# Prelude to Descent of Angels. Who is talking?



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Im reading Descent of Angels right now. I am about half way done, and I have to say this is great book. My question is, Who is talking in the prelude of the story? is it Luther, Sartana, the Watchers?


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Nobody knows who is talking in the prelude?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Shot in the dark is that its an Overview by the Author.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

Nah, it's a Calibanite Dark Angel who 'knows Luther well and is well-placed to know his secrets' or something like that IIRC. He's also a bit arrogant, a bit 'woe-is-Caliban', is very 'come and hear the truth of the matter according to me, kids' and is all 'poor, poor Luther'.

So I've always just figured it was Cypher. But it could be Zahariel or some other Ser of Random Dark Angel. Whoever it is, if the rest of the book is the story they are telling, they have to know what was going on with Zahariel inside and out. Or they're just making it all up. It's another one of those 'who/what do you trust' things the Dark Angel fluff is so fond of.

But honestly, the structure and style of that book is soooo messed up it's pretty hard to say what the author was trying to achieve with that beginning.


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

MOB u dont like the Book?

I think the book is very good. I like to read about how a primarch was before the comin of the emperor and also, how a legion was born. My only setback about the book is that they dont include Lion El Johnson a whole lot. Zahariel story is good but I want to read of the Primarch. Overall I think the book is good.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

I do like it as it happens, I appreciate the unusualness of it and the attempt at what I think it was supposed to be. But it has massive problems as an actual book, and I think those have to be realistically accepted. Plenty of good ideas, cack-handed execution and I'm more than half-inclined to believe the rumour that it was finished by someone else when Mitchell Scanlon couldn't.


----------

